# Disabling Traction Control / ESP / ASR / EDL



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Okay, I've read a crap-ton of threads on this, and there seems to be dozens of different answers - from you can disable ESP but not ASR, to you can disable everything, to you can disable everything but it kicks back on at ~30MPH, to different setups based on the year. Please don't post your comments about how I don't need to disable it, or about how Audi made it that way so I should buy a different car, or how the ESP is a better driver than me. :facepalm: 

I am looking to buy a 2006 or 2007 3.2, and whether or not you can fully disable the ESP/ASR is a deal breaker for _me_. I want to know if this can be done in a way to at least not have it come back on until the car ignition is cycled. I can't find a user manual online, and I'm not going to buy the car just to find out. For reference, this car will be turbo'd with at least a PTE6262, and see 600+wHP. 

I think I covered all the bases for the impending off-topic comments.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Seriously you don't need to disable it, and Audi made it that way so you should buy a different car, also the ESP is a better driver than you.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Audi made the ESP a better driver than you, so you don't need to disable it and so you buy a different car.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I auto crossed my car and with all the hard turns and sliding I did the ESP never intruded.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh the Mob is unruly today. 










But really I own a 3.2 when the ASR is off I have not noticed any form of the car trying to control me. Alternatively unplug the abs fuse or relay I think it is. Then no traction controls what so ever. 

However you have set yourself up for the mob saying your bit " Please don't post your comments about how I don't need to disable it, or about how Audi made it that way so I should buy a different car, or how the ESP is a better driver than me. " 

I have a feeling if you didn't include this people would not have mentioned anything. 

Also you haven't mentioned why exactly it's a deal breaker? because you plan to pump it to 600hp? What are your other plans in regards to this lofty goal?


----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> Seriously you don't need to disable it, and Audi made it that way so you should buy a different car, also the ESP is a better driver than you.


 I would buy you so many beers if I knew you. 

I only turn my ESP off when the weather is really ****ty, ironic, in hopes of getting sideways.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> Oh the Mob is unruly today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If i'm not mistaken that will disable the haldex as well. I could be wrong


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> If i'm not mistaken that will disable the haldex as well. I could be wrong


 Hmm good point forgot about that being all part of the equation.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm sure pumping 600hp into the equation is not a problem. There are a few 3.2 A3's that have been turbo'd 

Here's one example, sure it's not 600hp but: 





 
Also I know 034 Motorsports has one as well.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> I'm sure pumping 600hp into the equation is not a problem. There are a few 3.2 A3's that have been turbo'd
> 
> Here's one example, sure it's not 600hp but:
> 
> ...


 Oh I don't doubt 600 is dooable. I know Johnny is into the 400's - There is also an R32 from Vancouver who dropped a ton of money with HPA that my mechanic has driven and he said it was insane.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Ponto said:


> However you have set yourself up for the mob saying your bit " Please don't post your comments about how I don't need to disable it, or about how Audi made it that way so I should buy a different car, or how the ESP is a better driver than me. "
> 
> I have a feeling if you didn't include this people would not have mentioned anything.
> 
> Also you haven't mentioned why exactly it's a deal breaker? because you plan to pump it to 600hp? What are your other plans in regards to this lofty goal?


 Yeah, I should have known better  Is it always like the MKIV forum in here, or did I just rustle up the kids today? 

It's not exactly a lofty goal for me - I make that much power on a measly 1.8L (read my sig...check out the build thread if you're genuinely interested in seeing how it's done). I build my cars _right_ - they get supporting mods before power. I already have the turbo, fueling, cooling, and rubber for the A3 (6262, aluminum rad, thermostatic oil cooler, wheels, Star Specs), and will sort out suspension and brakes before turbo'ing it (probably Ohlins and Wilwood). 

Now that we've established my e-cred, does anyone have an answer to my question?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

jbrehm said:


> Yeah, I should have known better  *Is it always like the MKIV forum in here, or did I just rustle up the kids today?*
> 
> It's not exactly a lofty goal for me - I make that much power on a measly 1.8L (read my sig...check out the build thread if you're genuinely interested in seeing how it's done). I build my cars _right_ - they get supporting mods before power. I already have the turbo, fueling, cooling, and rubber for the A3 (6262, aluminum rad, thermostatic oil cooler, wheels, Star Specs), and will sort out suspension and brakes before turbo'ing it (probably Ohlins and Wilwood).
> 
> Now that we've established my e-cred, does anyone have an answer to my question?


 Nah, as someone who came from the MKIV crowd as well I'd have to say it's nothing like the MKIV forums. We don't see a lot of action here in my opinion so you just rustled us up a little.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

haha well most of the kids here aren't kids. But yeah just rustled them up today. There is a lot of good people here with good information. 

Not I do not know 100% but when I switch off my traction control in the winter it's been game on no matter what speed I am doing - well up to 60 around a cloverleaf in the snow sideways. 

Also look someone had mentioned a thread about Ohlin coil-overs being made for the mk2 TT so that would be good news for the A3 crowd as well.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Good to hear this section hasn't gone the way of the MKIV forums...I haven't been on there since K04s were BT kits  




Ponto said:


> Not I do not know 100% but when I switch off my traction control in the winter it's been game on no matter what speed I am doing - well up to 60 around a cloverleaf in the snow sideways.


 Thanks - this is very reassuring, and it definitely sounds like it's fully disabled; but, I'd still like to hear from some others. It's also good to hear about the possible application-specific Ohlins kit.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ha yeah they give me a hard time, say I brought the mk4 kids this way when I left that world. I keep telling them its not my fault. 

Are you planning to do some work to the DSG and all that jazz as well? IIRC HPA states the stock clutches can handle 600ft.lbs with the proper tuning. 

I would love to do a big build on my car, but without a garage or second daily its not in the cards for sometime. At least I only have 40k on mine so the engine is still practically brand new.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Also once its done better bring it to Edmonton so I can see it haha our End of summer show is hoping to improve in the next few years. I would like to grow it as much as possible. Be wicked to have a car of such power there. I know my buddy brings his 450hp Allroad out on occasion too, he is from Sask as well.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

This is in the FAQ but I'll repost it here: 

How to fully disable traction control on the 3.2 A3: 



Turn on ignition (do not start) while depressing the brake and holding the traction contol button. 

Wait 6 seconds for the indicator to flash and then another 6 seconds for it to flash again. 

Start the car and pump the brake 3 times 

Roll the windows down and wait 3 seconds before bringing them back up. 

Do the same with opensky you have that too. 

Drive car to dealer. 

Trade it in. 

Get something else.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Ponto, I'm never in Edmonton, but am in Calgary all the time, so you'd have to go there for a ride.  You can build a reliable monster - you just have to build it right. The TT was my daily - even through SK Winters - and I put a lot of KM on it (6,000KM in one month a while ago). That said, I'm not going to pretend that it doesn't take a lot of work and knowledge, and I certainly wouldn't trust many shops to do it; which, is why I do all my own work. 

DSG will get a UM flash right away, and there are a few cars out there pushing 650ft-lbs on the stock clutches and a UM file, so I'm not too worried. If I break something, it gets upgraded. Pretty simple. 

We're getting ahead of ourselves here, though - I'm hoping to keep it NA (+tune/cams/meth/exhaust) while I build it up this year. We'll see if I can last a full year in a slow car. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Fair enough, I am through that way on the odd occasion, usually heading to the mountains and not Calgary itself of course haha. 

Well even with that list I mean it won't be no ludacris speed, but should be no slouch. Mine needs some more umph, my old 1.8t Gti felt quicker than my 3.2 But maybe its just the power delivery is so different.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

My very limited understanding is that ASR is a system that cuts back on the electronic throttle when slip is detected vs ESP is brake pulsing to keep a wheel from spinning. Is that close to correct?

I have not noticed anything intrusive once ESP is turned off, but I only have cams and a tune. I know that the GoRf people bitched about the ESP/ASR on the Mk6, but I have not heard any turbo Mk5 R guys complaining about them. I run 3-4 track days per year and the occasional auto-x, so I am definitely driving the car pretty hard.

I look forward to seeing your build unfold. :thumbup: I asked Jeff about doing meth on an NA car and he thought that there was probably some extra performance to be had, but it would require development.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

jbrehm said:


> Good to hear this section hasn't gone the way of the MKIV forums...I haven't been on there since K04s were BT kits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Welcome to the A3 forum :wave: If you have a sense of humor and don't get your feelings hurt too easily (which it seems is true of you) then you'll have a good time here. Just ask Ponto. This is where the MKIV kids go when they - I won't say grow up - get older and need to move up a notch. For the most part we're all pretty helpful and reasonable, but we all have our moments  

It sounds like you have big plans for your next ride, whatever it ends up being. I'd love to see another turbo VR6 A3 in here. You and Krazyboi can duke it out for meanest car here


----------



## xen6 (Apr 13, 2006)

My car is a 2010 2.0t so not sure if this will help, or even if it is relevant, but I'm gonna tell you anyways  

Press the "ESP" button once, ASR is disabled. 
Press and hold the button for 5-6 seconds, ASR and ESP are disabled. 

They remain disabled until I press the button again or turn the car off and back on again. 

Even at speeds over 30mph they stay disabled.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Haha, thanks for the info and welcome, guys. :beer: 

I'm reasonably satisfied that I can keep the ESP/ASR from intruding whilst hooning about. If not, I can always try enlisting some EE friends to hack that $hit for me. Although, I wouldn't mind if someone with an 06/07 3.2 could check the user manual to see what's in there (looking at you, JRutter and Ponto :laugh. I'll post up a build thread once I get things moving along.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

The button that they talk about is the ESP button.










Hmm, here is the 30 MPH reference, I wonder if tunes disable this:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Thanks! :beer: ESP is definitely the important one, but if the guys with 500+hp aren't bothered by the ASR over 70km/hr, it must not be very intrusive - if at all. I actually retrofitted ASR into my old MKIV TDI, so I could also probably remove it in the A3 by swapping in a non-ASR ABS pump if I really had to.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

xen6 said:


> My car is a 2010 2.0t so not sure if this will help, or even if it is relevant, but I'm gonna tell you anyways
> 
> Press the "ESP" button once, ASR is disabled.
> Press and hold the button for 5-6 seconds, ASR and ESP are disabled.
> ...


 I don't know if that ever applied to US spec cars. I was never able to disable ESP but keep ASR on on my 3.2. I wanted the slipping and sliding of no ESP, but the traction from both wheels on an axle, but am never able to do that. It was either all off or all on. 


As for ESP being a better driver than you, that is not the case. There are many cases where you go hard into a corner and am beyond the grip of the tires when you accelerate out. With ESP, the car will just bog down since you are slipping already and you feel like the car is in 6th gear. W/O ESP, you can cause all the front and rear tires to spin, thus doing some 4 wheel drift. 

If you don't go too hot into the corner, accelerating out in full throttle. ESP will basically track the car in the direction you want to go as fast the car will allow you. 

I dont know if ASR ever kicked back on when above 30mph, definitely I definitely never felt a sudden increase in traction when going from below 30mph to above it when in the snow or turns.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Here is my 2 cents...based on my limited knowledge. The ESP is the bit that cuts the throttle when you loose traction. ASR is the ABS controlled stability control. 

To the best of what little I know, you can turn off ESP with the button, but only the RS cars can fully deactivate ASR. That being said, I don't think I have ever heard anyone trying it using Vag Com, so I wouldn't want to say its impossible. I mean, if you were able to do it on a TT it should be possible on an A3. 

I know when I took my FWD car to the track, the ASR did overheat the brakes a bit on the twisty bits. Quattro may compensate for that however. To say nothing of more driving skills than I posess. :laugh:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

man that's my problem my car keeps lulling me into taking unsafe risks!!!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Welcome to the A3 forum :wave: If you have a sense of humor and don't get your feelings hurt too easily (which it seems is true of you) then you'll have a good time here. Just ask Ponto. This is where the MKIV kids go when they - I won't say grow up - get older and need to move up a notch. For the most part we're all pretty helpful and reasonable, but we all have our moments
> 
> It sounds like you have big plans for your next ride, whatever it ends up being. I'd love to see another turbo VR6 A3 in here. You and Krazyboi can duke it out for meanest car here


 My wallet is dry. Think I'm good with 400+whp. Unless I can find a way to replenish it!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> My wallet is dry. Think I'm good with 400+whp. Unless I can find a way to replenish it!


 Famous last words... :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

TBomb said:


> Famous last words... :beer::thumbup:


 If we don't hear from him for a few months, we know what happened... :laugh:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

has 600hp been achieved yet? Or are you still trying to figure out how to open the glove box to get your manual out?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## RS246 (May 2, 2007)

Sent fra min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------

